# Problem with GTR already



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2001)

Looks like I already have a problem with the GTR with only 1400 miles on the clock.

Popped home at lunch time and went to pull away from a junction and had no power or motion. Lifted the throttle re-applied and the car pulled away.

After work driving home in auto mode in 6th gear I floored the throttle and the car had no kick down. It eventually went down in the gears very slowly but had no power on kick down. Tried it a few times and it does the same thing. 

I then tried it in manual mode and gear changes are fine but still lack of power. I looked at the boost gauge and the boost is rising gradually and seems to take forever to get to full boost. The car seems to have lost all power. 

Do you guys have any ideas?

Would a boost issue cause the problem in auto mode?

I have no fault codes showing. 

I have called Motorline but they are short on GTR technicians and the earliest they can see the car is on the 27th July 2009. They have asked me to call Glyn Hopkin's to see what they can do.

John


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

John, check for any pressure leaks anywhere. its common for hoses to come loose. how do you know you have no error codes ? have you read them ?


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2001)

Ben I haven't check for any loose hoses but will take a look. What I mean by no fault codes is there are no warning indicators on the dash. That's about as technical as I get.


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2001)

Just checked all hoses visable from the top of the engine and can't find anything loose.

John


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

John,

Might be well off here but could this be reduced power as in other makes to prevent damage?

I know my Scooby used to limit the boost if it detected knock and the ECU would only allow full boost again after x amount of time with no knock detected.

It could be some sort of "Limp Mode"????

Well worth getting the error codes properly checked.

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

is it ok on gradual throttle? if not then may be the electronic throttle (??)
have you tried reving it in neutral? any difference?

im no expert just trying to give a few ideas


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yup this will sort your problem...
Phone the autotrader, get your ad in and sell it before you really start to have a mojor financial loss.. then buy an r 32 gtr with 500hp.. more reliable - cheaper and more fun!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the pickup from juction can be slow sometimes

when in 6th did you change down a few cogs?


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

git-r said:


> Yup this will sort your problem...
> Phone the autotrader, get your ad in and sell it before you really start to have a mojor financial loss.. then buy an r 32 gtr with 500hp.. more reliable - cheaper and more fun!


Il 2nd that!


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi.

Did you buy your GTR from Motorline?? Seems pretty poor show if they can't take a look at it or run a diagnostic test prior to that!! Mine is on order from them and i'd be less than happy if such a major fault couldn't be addressed straight away!


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2001)

> Yup this will sort your problem...
> Phone the autotrader, get your ad in and sell it before you really start to have a mojor financial loss.. then buy an r 32 gtr with 500hp.. more reliable - cheaper and more fun!


Very helpful. If I wanted to by a classic car it wouldn't be a R32 GTR.



> John,
> 
> Might be well off here but could this be reduced power as in other makes to prevent damage?
> 
> ...


ScottyB I don't think the car is in 'Limp Mode' as there are no warning lights showing and the car can still achieve full boost but very slowly.




> is it ok on gradual throttle? if not then may be the electronic throttle (??)
> have you tried reving it in neutral? any difference?
> 
> im no expert just trying to give a few ideas


FlowersGTR the car revs fine in neutral. Under load even on gradual throttle the boost is still building slowly. Its better in manual but worse in auto mode.

John


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2001)

> Hi.
> 
> Did you buy your GTR from Motorline?? Seems pretty poor show if they can't take a look at it or run a diagnostic test prior to that!! Mine is on order from them and i'd be less than happy if such a major fault couldn't be addressed straight away!


Waltong I didn't buy the car from Motorline but they did just complete my optimisation.


----------



## Andy Sargeant (Jul 11, 2009)

Me too, ordered mine through them, I know it's not there fault but thought they would at least ask you to pop in and have a look, fingers crossed it's only a small problem, best of luck.

Andy.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Skeletor.

Lets hope they can sort it and give a bit customer service too! I really feel Nissan UK should have armed some HPC's with a week at a charm school. The HPC's make most on the ongoing servicing and warranty work. I'll be taking mine to whoever treats me well!


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Skeletor,

I would not mess about mate trying to diagnose the problem.

Call the break down/Concierge service, tell them to get their backside out and pick your car up in a curtain sided trailer TODAY and take it to the nearest HPC who can see it straight away. (Even original dealer regardless how far away they are since they sold you it)

Any further use could be causing damage that you may not be aware of.

Let me know how you get on.

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

ScottyB said:


> Skeletor,
> 
> I would not mess about mate trying to diagnose the problem.
> 
> ...


What ScottyB said + 1. Get on the phone and shout - A LOT!.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Skeletor said:


> Very helpful. If I wanted to by a classic car it wouldn't be a R32 GTR.



-sorry John, that really wasn't very helpful but seemed funny at the time - i'm just jealous
Hope it's nothing serious - fingers crossed it won't be
Good luck with getting it sorted and getting your GTR smile back:smokin:
Sure you'll enjoy your car all the more once it's fit again!

Cheers:wavey:


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Not on topic Skeletor but.....

Was it worth jumping from the X to the GTR?....still can't make up my mind.

Any thoughts?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

*Rate your HPC*

Folks i posted a thread some days back suggesting a poll to rate your HPC......somehow!!!!! nobody could help setting that up. If you want the best Rate the rest..........


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

I agree....we need to rate the HPC's! I'm hearing some sorry tales on some of the threads. Nissan UK need to be aware of any problems as the number of HPC's is sparse enough as it is. I get the feeling i'll need to pre book my servicing months in advance.


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2001)

Guys I called Glyn Hopkin's in Romford this morning and spoke to Adam in the service department. He was very helpful and will be looking at the car on Friday.

No pickup service offered or courtesy car available so will have to take some time off work.

Skeletor


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2001)

> -sorry John, that really wasn't very helpful but seemed funny at the time - i'm just jealous
> Hope it's nothing serious - fingers crossed it won't be
> Good luck with getting it sorted and getting your GTR smile back
> Sure you'll enjoy your car all the more once it's fit again!
> ...


No probs.


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2001)

> Not on topic Skeletor but.....
> 
> Was it worth jumping from the X to the GTR?....still can't make up my mind.
> 
> Any thoughts?


countvonc in performance terms probably not.

For looks, build quality, cruising ability and comfort definitely.

I've had so many EVO's I was bored with them. I was going to buy an RS4 but thought I would stay Jap. 

John


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Skeletor said:


> Guys I called Glyn Hopkin's in Romford this morning and spoke to Adam in the service department. He was very helpful and will be looking at the car on Friday.
> 
> No pickup service offered or courtesy car available so will have to take some time off work.
> 
> Skeletor


No you won't mate, don't you dare take time off your work.

Your car comes with full breakdown cover, get your head into your documents you received with your car and find the 24hr breakdown number, call them straight away and tell them your car is down on power. Do that this evening!!!

Tell them to prevent further damage you are refusing to drive it and they need to pick it up and transport it to Glen Hopkins.

Also tell them you need a hire car for work which they will arrange for you for the first 24hrs, the dealership concerned will need to extend the timescale beyond that but if the car is in for repair they will do it.

Stand firm, you have full cover with your car and should not be out of pocket e.g. losing a days work because it is not running correctly or driving it to the dealer because they never "offered" to pick it up.

Forget dealing with the garage kick the recovery system into action, worse case scenario you continue to drive your car knowing it i not running 100% and you cause further damage...............

Been there and i have the T-Shirt to prove it, please take my advice.

Any problems PM me a contact number and i will make the calls and sort everything for you!!!!!


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

ScottyB said:


> Any problems PM me a contact number and i will make the calls and sort everything for you!!!!!


LOL Sounds like my mrs! Is that you babe?


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2001)

> No you won't mate, don't you dare take time off your work.
> 
> Your car comes with full breakdown cover, get your head into your documents you received with your car and find the 24hr breakdown number, call them straight away and tell them your car is down on power. Do that this evening!!!
> 
> ...



ScottyB cheers for your help but I'm even more fustrated now.

Just called the European Roadside Assistance number and explained everything to the RAC. They need the pickup to be authorised by the Nissan dealer and said that they should have sorted this out for me.

They can send roadside assistance out to check the car but I explained to him that they will not be able to diagnose the fault or drive my car.

So no pickup at the moment until I seak to Glyn Hopkin's in the morning to see if they can arrange it. 

Not happy considering I have just spent £60,000.00 on a car and have to do all the chasing. Even when I called Glyn Hopkins at 9.00am this morning the person I needed to speak to was on the phone and they said he would call me back straight away. It took over 3 hours to get the call.

When I booked my car in at Motorline for the optimisation it took 2 days to get a call back from the service manager to confirm the date. That was after 3 calls chasing them.

I'm starting to see a bad trend.

John


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

so judging by a few threads ive read stay away from glyn hopkins yeh or at least write to them and complain, that might shift them into action. 

Just a few months away before my car arrives and im really having second thoughts, always have tbh but all this is really getting me down now! Its just constant battle all the time.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

git-r said:


> Yup this will sort your problem...
> Phone the autotrader, get your ad in and sell it before you really start to have a mojor financial loss.. then buy an r 32 gtr with 500hp.. more reliable - cheaper and more fun!


I had to chuckle when I saw the words '32 gtr' and 'reliable' in the same sentance. :nervous:


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

have to say Im not impressed with motorline from this thread.
Bought my car there and had it optimized there too.
massively concerned that they are telling you to go to another dealer.
Was their technician on holiday for something?


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2001)

They just said they are low on technicians.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Mine is on order from Motorline and I am having serious concerns over my choice of HPC now! I knew this would become an issue. It's a marquee fighting above its weight! If the dealer support is poor it will affect residuals!


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

What's the latest John?

A car costing £60k and with very little support from Nissan (HPC) is a little worrying to say the least.

Best, Jerry


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

# 1 ?
#2 ?
#3 ?
#4 ?
#5?
#6?
#7?
#8?
#9?
#10?
#11 U know who we mean no question !!!!!!

folks unless all on GTROC are HPC you know the answer to the way forward!

place your bets.........


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2001)

Hi Jerry, how’s it going? Have you got your car yet?

Well I spoke to Glyn Hopkin's this morning and they were very helpful. Adam from Glyn Hopkin's arranged for the car to be picked up by the RAC. Adam then called me to confirm that the RAC had been in contact. The RAC picked up the car at 1.00pm.

Adam called me again to ensure the car had been picked up.

Adam then called me to confirm the car had been delivered to them.

He then called me again and said the technician had been for a test drive and thinks the car has some sort of leak causing the boost issue. They will be checking it out properly tomorrow morning and letting me know what the problem is.

So the communications from Adam at Glyn Hopkin's today has been first class.:thumbsup: 

Let’s hope they find the problem tomorrow.

Guys cheers for the replies especially ScottyB as I would have taken the car down to them without him giving me a kick up the arse.

John


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Really chuffed things are progressing mate, great news.

Hopefully it will be a simple boost leak so that you are back on the road in no time.

Remember if the car is with them for an extended period you are entitled to a courtesy vehicle if needed, don't be too shy to ask for one!!

Keep us all posted on progress and hats off to you for giving the dealer some positive words for their service today, keep things firm but fair between the 2 of you and they will continue to respond as they should.

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Skeletor said:


> Well I spoke to Glyn Hopkin's this morning and they were very helpful.


I am sure there is a lurker on here called Glyn:chuckle:


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

ScottyB said:


> Really chuffed things are progressing mate, great news.
> 
> Hopefully it will be a simple boost leak so that you are back on the road in no time.
> 
> ...


I beleive for warranty issues (as opposed to routine service) courtesy car should be a 370Z or Murano. If you get one let us know what it is/was. Ta.


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

pickinh up mine on the 28th, 


would love to know what went down with yours skeletor, and hats down the scottieB, this is the way to do things after being sold a concierge service @£60,000.

great thread.


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2001)

...


----------



## MeerkatMichael (Nov 17, 2009)

Thread revival! Regardless, im keen to know what was the diagnosis of the problem?


----------

